# Follicle Tracking Scan!!



## Vickyxx (Jun 22, 2011)

Hi Ladies

Am hoping someone can help me.

I am taking clomid and have been having follicle scans to monitor my process.

I am due to have a scan done on Monday but I am ovulating today, bloody typical I know!!

Does anyone know if the scan can show if an egg has been released or not ? I did read on google that when an egg ruptures it leaves some fluid which can be detected by scan

Just hopinig its not going to be a waste of time going!!

Thanks ladies xxx


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

yes they will be able to see that the follicle has released an egg or not. They could see that the follicles they had seen have reduced in size etc.
What makes you think you are ovulating today? have you had a positive on a ov stick?


----------



## Vickyxx (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks Shelley, I am excited now to find out if an egg was released was worried it would be a waste of time.

I had a positive opk yesterday and also got lots of ewcm which i dont usually get, so I am feeling very positive about this cycle it is my first one on 150mg of clomid xx


----------

